# Interesting palladium history



## jimdoc (Mar 23, 2013)

Palladium (new) - Periodic Table of Videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ALTGeqmNFM


----------



## srlaulis (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 23, 2013)

Very good video Jim!




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ALTGeqmNFM[/youtube]


----------



## element47.5 (Mar 25, 2013)

Fascinating.....you can tell the fellow with the afro was in complete awe that he was handling samples Michael Faraday himself actually used and touched! Religious experience! Indeed, Faraday was a giant.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 25, 2013)

I just love this guy and I watched all his videos. Funny as he may look but he appears like a real genius to me. With his hairstyle he looks a bit like a pothead , though :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Mar 25, 2013)

Kind of reminds you of that crazy Albert Einstein look.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 25, 2013)

"Somebody has pinched some of the platinum.... nearly half."


----------

